# The Married Man Sex Life Primer 2011



## Finconsult079526 (Sep 26, 2011)

Has anyone read this book and successfully used the techniques to win back their seperated spouse. I started to read it and similar to the 180 it advicates stopping begging, grovelling, and in general stop being a door matt. 

Anyone have any thoughts???


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

It's not meant to win back your spouse. It's meant to make you a better man. With a good quality mix of alpha and beta traits. To make you into a man women desire to be with.

It you do the techniques in the book. You will leak sexual attraction out your pores. In your wife doesn't notice, maybe that's a sign.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Finconsult079526 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

In general there is some overlap between the 180 and what I suggest. The 180 is more defensive in term of trying to protect you from further damage in the face of your marriage likely failing. My stuff is more about creating attraction.

The ideas are quite complimentary.

Thanks for buying the book too. Much appreciated!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I bought atholk`s e-book and can say it contains alot of wisdom.

I was pleasantly surprised to read alot of what I already knew/did and while I didn`t agree with everything.....
(The whole marry a virgin bit came from a place of personal bias 
...it`s a pretty solid philosophy for making/keeping yourself attractive to the opposite sex.
Especially from a married mans perspective.

Well worth the ten bucks.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Atholk said:


> In general there is some overlap between the 180 and what I suggest. The 180 is more defensive in term of trying to protect you from further damage in the face of your marriage likely failing. *My stuff is more about creating attraction.*
> 
> The ideas are quite complimentary.
> 
> Thanks for buying the book too. Much appreciated!


Can a woman get the same results by reading and applying it ???


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

rome2012 said:


> Can a woman get the same results by reading and applying it ???


To an extent. It's aimed more at men than women, though much will carry over to women. It's had very positive reviews by women, mostly for the better understanding of themselves they gained.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

rome2012 said:


> Can a woman get the same results by reading and applying it ???


You bet! I read it and realized what I am no longer settling for. Yes, it is a book written by a man for a man but there are lots of wisdom for women. At least women willing to explore their own issues and what they want out of a relationship.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm enjoying this thread


----------



## trapper (Sep 8, 2011)

I am on page 189 and cannot put it down! I received it yesterday. While reading each page it's like I am looking at my life in a mirror. My wife informed me of her intent to get a divorce a month ago due to ILYBINILWY. I agree according to the book of this might not work in my current marriage and if it doesn't I will be better for it, I think?


----------

